# Markings - Frame. Splash, Sabino and Rabicano?



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> Bump


Okay, if you are looking for an opinion ... 

I think you got it all figured out, only gen testing will tell you for sure what you have. Frame overo - pretty sure. Sabino at work on his hind legs - very possible. Rabicano - yes, looks like it. Splash - no, I doubt that, Splash would most likely show up with much more white around his muzzle and white frontlegs, too. As for the dark spot in his face marking - that would be a frame trait, pretty normal.
Cute horse!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

While frame, splash, and Sabino I do see, I don't believe your horse is rabicano. He just doesn't have enough White on his barrel. The White on his dock is probably from one of the other White patterns that is being tricky, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

With the dark spot in her blaze, I am going to run off into the wilds of speculation here, come along for the ride!

My theory on these spots is that it is a frame or sabino trait, but specifically when splash is present. Frame and sabino both like colour on the eyes, while splash doesn't care either way. So the frame/sabino has left the eyes colour. Until splash comes along and drags the white over to one side of the face, and the colour that should be on the eye gets dragged along with it.

As I said, pure speculation, just an interesting theory about the interactions of different white patterning genes


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks. I appreciate any answers.  only testing will give me 100% but it's nice to have a good guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I also think its sabino or one of the other patterns giving the white on the tail.


----------

